# Sump?



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

whats a sump?

I asked before, but I didn't get the idea...









could someone give me a link that provides enough info about it so that I can build one myself?

thank youu!


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

> A sump is nothing more than an extra water containment area usually set up underneath an aquarium where you can place equipment, provide the aquarium with various types of water filtration, add top-off water to the tank and perform other maintenance tasks. (LINK)


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

lol is there like a filter in between??


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Melves reef

Basically it is an open top containor positioned under the aquarium that is used to hold filter media.

I will outline the main components:

Display tank --> overflow-->sump--> return pump--> display tank

overflow box- 
1) drilled- Uses bulkheads and in tank overflow wall
2) non drilled- uses hob overflow similar in look to a hob filter

Basically the overflow sytem will drain any excess water added to the tank above a certain point. The overflow will drain an equal amount of water to what the return pump pumps back to the tank (assuming it is rated properly).

sump- consists of various baffles and other devices to control the water flow through the sump and media. A baffle is usually a glass or acylic pannel attached to the front and back of the sump designed to force water either over or under it as well ascontrol the water levels in each chamber

return pump- pumps water back the the tank through either bulkheads in drilled holes or a hob return similar to that of a cannisters.

I think we need to get a sump sticky.



amazonjungle said:


> lol is there like a filter in between??


 the bottom tank is the filter. It is not in the diagram but in reality it would have filter media, baffles... in it.

I will dig up a pic of a standard freshwater sump.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> lol is there like a filter in between??


 the bottom tank is the filter. It is not in the diagram but in reality it would have filter media, baffles... in it.

I will dig up a pic of a standard freshwater sump.
[/quote]

thanks!

and YES!.

if they are that useful it would be a great idea to show these things to more people. possibly instructions on how to make them too.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

amazonjungle said:


> lol is there like a filter in between??


Depends.. A Wet/Dry is similar to a sump, except a Wet/Dry contains a box full of Media for added Bio-Filtration - and the bio-media is never fully submerged in the water - hence the term wet/dry. But that doesn't mean you can't add Bio-Media into the sump, but it will most likely be submerged in water.. You can make your own sump or wet/dry system with no more than a rubbermaid bin and a pump. Considering you have some type of overflow system like Cluster mentioned.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I like this one: 
Notice how the baffles alternate being attached to the bottom and not so that the water is constantly forced over and under the baffes and through the media. Baffles can make sumps lot more efficient as they allow you to control the flow

My link

Some other ones I dug up quick. Most are diy though the principles are the same. You do not nessisarily need the wedry at the beginning but it would be nice to have.

My link

My link

My link


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

0S1R1S said:


> lol is there like a filter in between??


Depends.. A Wet/Dry is similar to a sump, except a Wet/Dry contains a box full of Media for added Bio-Filtration - and the bio-media is never fully submerged in the water - hence the term wet/dry. But that doesn't mean you can't add Bio-Media into the sump, but it will most likely be submerged in water.. You can make your own sump or wet/dry system with no more than a rubbermaid bin and a pump. Considering you have some type of overflow system like Cluster mentioned.
[/quote]

you know what..

im going to look into this over the next few months.

I can add that to my AC110


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

Sorry to ask my own question on your thread but I too have been thinking about doing a sump for my 75 gallon tank and don't understand the thing at all! One question I have is, would it be necessary to have a sump on a freshwater tank when you have a canister filter powerful enough to be a filter for the tank? Right now I have a 75 gallon tank and a XP4 Rena canister filter and a biowheel marineland HOB filter. Would adding a sump be a hood thing or would it be too much filtration?


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

davery08 said:


> Sorry to ask my own question on your thread but I too have been thinking about doing a sump for my 75 gallon tank and don't understand the thing at all! One question I have is, would it be necessary to have a sump on a freshwater tank when you have a canister filter powerful enough to be a filter for the tank? Right now I have a 75 gallon tank and a XP4 Rena canister filter and a biowheel marineland HOB filter. Would adding a sump be a hood thing or would it be too much filtration?


You can never have 'too much' filtration. The more the better. I'm currently running two Fluval 404's (340gph each) and a Wet/Dry setup on my 90g. Water quality is out of this world.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

davery08 said:


> Sorry to ask my own question on your thread but I too have been thinking about doing a sump for my 75 gallon tank and don't understand the thing at all! One question I have is, would it be necessary to have a sump on a freshwater tank when you have a canister filter powerful enough to be a filter for the tank? Right now I have a 75 gallon tank and a XP4 Rena canister filter and a biowheel marineland HOB filter. Would adding a sump be a hood thing or would it be too much filtration?


this forum is for everyone. ask anything you want dude!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

davery08 said:


> Sorry to ask my own question on your thread but I too have been thinking about doing a sump for my 75 gallon tank and don't understand the thing at all! One question I have is, would it be necessary to have a sump on a freshwater tank when you have a canister filter powerful enough to be a filter for the tank? Right now I have a 75 gallon tank and a XP4 Rena canister filter and a biowheel marineland HOB filter. Would adding a sump be a hood thing or would it be too much filtration?


If you water parameters are OK (and i mean "always perfect") you don't need a Sump or wet/dry, though it won't hurt if you add it... i have Rena XP4 and Fluval FX5 in my tank and my water parameters are always great... course i make weekly 40% water changes...


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

bio balls are great and all but I prefer to use lava rocks in a fresh water sump...... they offer a lot more area for the bacteria to grow and are a lot more cheaper then bio balls.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

sadboy said:


> bio balls are great and all but I prefer to use lava rocks in a fresh water sump...... they offer a lot more area for the bacteria to grow and are a lot more cheaper then bio balls.


im just gonna make whatever is easiest lol


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

Okay well I am going to start working on a stand for my 75 then I am going to get everything set up. One other question
If I am adding water to this new tank do I have to use water conditioner or will it be fine? I won't be adding any piranhas in for weeks after I get everything set up


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

davery08 said:


> Okay well I am going to start working on a stand for my 75 then I am going to get everything set up. One other question
> If I am adding water to this new tank do I have to use water conditioner or will it be fine? I won't be adding any piranhas in for weeks after I get everything set up


When adding filling the sump I would heat it,use conditioner in it then after the temperatures are close turn on the return pump and make sure it it working fine including if power goes out.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Okay well I am going to start working on a stand for my 75 then I am going to get everything set up. One other question
> If I am adding water to this new tank do I have to use water conditioner or will it be fine? I won't be adding any piranhas in for weeks after I get everything set up


When adding filling the sump I would heat it,use conditioner in it then after the temperatures are close turn on the return pump and make sure it it working fine including if power goes out.
[/quote]

thats awesome!

ill make one myself once my pyogs get 2 or 3 inches longer


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

amazonjungle said:


> thats awesome!
> 
> ill make one myself once my pyogs get 2 or 3 inches longer


It certainly makes a great filter for those who know how they work. It sweems that most people do not use them based on them not knowing how they work or how to set one up. Learning the ins and outs of sump filters is a great advantage in this hobby for those who take the time to figure it out. To learn about sumps I would first learn about the physics of them meaning the actual water flow and how if works without overflowing then focus on design and the role of wetdrys, baffles... and how you should actually lay it out.


----------

